# black top hygetropin



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Whats the latest on these been using them for a while think there ok how are any other users finding these good/bad?

Appreciate imput


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Using the original green top 200iu kits and they are very good mate so i imagine the black tops are much the same.


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Am abit concerned with them banged in 30 iu yesterday just slight tingles in my fingers ive been on them a while 4 months some of the green letter on the front is lighter snd on the side of the box and some are the normal green everthing is normal i got 5 boxes 2 week ago dont no what to make of it i had the green tops u r on n didnt get sides but defianly leaned me out with a bad diet confusing to say the least am trying pharma to see if i get stronger sides


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

zak1990 said:


> Am abit concerned with them banged in 30 iu yesterday just slight tingles in my fingers ive been on them a while 4 months some of the green letter on the front is lighter snd on the side of the box and some are the normal green everthing is normal i got 5 boxes 2 week ago dont no what to make of it i had the green tops u r on n didnt get sides but defianly leaned me out with a bad diet confusing to say the least am trying pharma to see if i get stronger sides


I've got a kit of black tops in the fridge atm will try them and let you know,

Don't be concerned about print etc ok box and stickers, If codes check out, that not as good used to be

Counterfit yellows are getting better reviews than black tops atm two of my friends threw the kits away

However I can't say unless I try for myself


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Urite m8 yea they check out it really ****es me of they were good at the start am gonna start using pharma at a lower dose and maybe get some ugl hgh thats getting good reviews


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

zak1990 said:


> Urite m8 yea they check out it really ****es me of they were good at the start am gonna start using pharma at a lower dose and maybe get some ugl hgh thats getting good reviews


I use both tbh

I use counterfit .cn their v good

Ansomone

Humatrope

Geno

Medlab gh is decent also


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Cheers m8 for input


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Any one else input appreciated


----------



## hotairballoon (Jun 9, 2015)

zak1990 said:


> Any one else input appreciated


I've been pinning black tops for 2 weeks. First week, 2 iu a day. Second week, 4 iu a day. I got bad reaction (insect bites at injection sides). So idk if it works or not. Cheer mate.


----------



## Tikka.Bow.Son (Jul 10, 2009)

Sorry to drag up an old post - what was the outcome of the Black Top - Have you stuck with them or moved on?


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

I thought they were ok nothing amazing though!


----------

